# TELL ME ABOUT Caribbean Jewel (#6386)  Belize



## ati2d (May 11, 2006)

WHAT CAN ANYONE TELL ME ABOUT Caribbean Jewel (#6386) ?
BESIDES WHAT IS ON THE RESORT DIRECTORY
PAGE...WHICH IS NOTHING.
THANK YOU.

THIS IS THE RESPONSE I RECEIVED FROM RCI:
Hello,
Thank you for your e-mail.
As this time, we do not have any information regarding this resort. You
may wish to search the internet for further details. We regret any 
inconvenience this may cause. 
Thank you for your interest in RCI.
Kind regards,
Molly Walkup
Customer Communications Specialist
RCI North America


"If you change the way you look at things, you'll change the way you see things."


----------

